# #1 and #2 body to frame mount brackets



## Sixty7GTO (May 4, 2017)

Hello everyone,
This a 67 GTO I'm getting ready to do a full-blown restoration.
On the GTO, There are frame mounts just in front of both left and right doors. The brackets are spot welded
near the bottom of the firewall on the outboard side. Some brackets take one rubber mount assembly on each side and most 2dr and convertibles GTO's take two rubber mounts per side in the same general location. Most frames have the holes to install the body mounts on both sides. 
Here's my question is there a resource to buy these brackets (some guys call them torque Boxes)? I have found what looks like the correct ones, but the literature does not say they will fit a 1967 GTO. Of the ones I find, most say they will fit a 1968 GTO and other Gm "A" body Cars like the Skylark, Cutlass Chevelle.
Can I go with the 68 version and maybe with some good measurements and some tweaking they will fit the 67
The only other option I can see is getting them from a donor car. I saw a pair on eBay, but they were for the single mount and not the double.
Thanks, I hope someone can shed some light on this issue.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Look at Post #4 which clearly shows the double mount. It looks like a single stamped piece that incorporates the 2 body-to-frame attachments. Click on the photos and then click on again to enlarge them for better viewing. https://www.gtoforum.com/f83/my-concours-restoration-almost-complete-53153/

I included a pic of my '68 Lemans. You can see the body-to-frame mount in the lower left.

I am not sure if the one you show will work or can be adapted, but they appear to be different to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty7GTO (May 4, 2017)

"PontiacJim"
Thanks for the reply. I'll have to find some pictures of the ones I found taken from the outside and the correct orientation. Kind of hard to tell the differences or likeness comparing your picture and mine.
The picture I posted is for a 68 (A-Body. so they say). I'm wondering if they are the same for the 67. I don't have the front sheet metal off the car to get a "good" look at the whole unit. The left side is different from the right. One has 3 access holes and the other has 2. The 3rd access hole in the left driver's side is for the emergency brake cable, pretty sure. Both left and right have the welded on brackets to bolt the lower inner fenders. I've done extensive research online and I cannot find the mounts specifically for a 67 A-body. Closest I've found are the ones I posted for the 68, supposedly the same as the ones you posted. The only other thing I can think of is to call some of our vendors and talk to their Tech depart and ask them. As I said, I did find a used set (1967) on eBay but the pictures were not detailed enough for a comparison. Plus they needed repair. Pictures are just for reference.
Thanks again.
Dave


----------

